# Pong Hilfe bei einer Website



## Trepzion (14. Apr 2017)

Ich suche einen guten Javascripter der mir bei einem Pong Internet Spiel einen Vorteil gegenüber anderer Spieler ermöglicht werde euch auch bezahlen die webseite heißt https://csgoarcade.com,Ich möchte nämlich mit einen Kleinen Punkt angezeigt haben wo der Ball immer landen wird ich hoffe ihr versteht das und könnt mir helfen.

https://gyazo.com/1431ebbe7d071ba85d597650986457b8?token=d64e0e843aa160bfe555af4d0562e5d0


----------



## krgewb (15. Apr 2017)

So wie ich es verstanden habe kann man bei diesem Multiplayer-Spiel echtes Geld gewinnen.


----------



## Trepzion (15. Apr 2017)

virtuelles geld ja,Die man in ingame skins das sind waffentarnungen austaschen kann.


----------



## mrBrown (15. Apr 2017)

Also im wesentlichen möchtest du, dass dir jemand betrügen hilft? 

Ich glaube da erreichst du hier am ehesten was, wenn du selber JavaScript lernst...


----------



## Trepzion (15. Apr 2017)

Ja und deswegen brauch ich ja Hilfe ;0


----------

